
Wanted: 5 Startups To Change the World  - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wanted_5_startups_to_change_the_world.php
======
menloparkbum
"Haque then issues an open challenge to Silicon Valley: find a problem to fix
that will change the world for the better and he will help you do it."

"His help will come in the form of free consulting time."

------
PieSquared
So is anyone here up to the challenge? Eh?

~~~
LPTS
Don't worry I got us covered. I agree with this guy and have chosen such a
problem.

I'm targeting the problem of medication adherence. It's a 100 billion dollar
problem. There are 435,000 people in the USA with HIV. Medication adherence at
between 70-90% is the biggest cause of disease progression in people with HIV,
because at this level, the disease is most likely to mutate. There are 1.5
million new diabetics each year. Diabetics who adhere have 33% less
hospitalizations. Hypertension and high cholesterol are two others that have
great benefits from more adherence.

Adherence is such a huge problem that a solution would have the same health
effect as a blockbuster drug across disease types. The best part is, you don't
have to resort to advertising. At 20$ a month (very cheap compared to the
costs of non-adherence) we make 1 million dollars a year off every 4167
customers while solving a huge problem in an industry that has been unable to
solve it itself. A couple studies that show our protocol is effective,
improves outcomes, and is cost effective, and every insurance company and
government healthcare agency becomes a potential client. With such a base of
customers using our product, we can then innovate the hell out of the patient
facing medical market.

This problem falls through the cracks. I think we can solve it, get great
financial results, and lay the groundwork to solve other big problems in
healthcare, and we are developing that.

------
LPTS
Best piece I've read on YC.

